# WindGo Free Photo Sharing



## windgonet (May 27, 2011)

WindGo.Net is a service to create free online photo albums.

We allow you to share unlimited photos families, or about a certain topic that you like.

When you create a photo album you can put it on a website / blog to add to the attractiveness of our website.

Online Photo Albums & Free Photo Sharing - WindGo.Net Free Photo Sharing


----------

